# Chains for Downspouts



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Can't be regional. I've seen them around here, and I'm no place near South Carolina.


----------



## michael13 (Oct 6, 2010)

I've seen them in catalogs. I think it's just a whimsical alternative to downspouts. They won't work as well as downspouts in high winds, but they also aren't as obvious from a short distance, if you don't happen to like the look of downspouts.
I don't


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

50% of every summer house we ever visited or rented in the 90's in Denmark had them. Gigantic chains right?

I never saw them on any year-round homes.

I've never seen them in the U.S.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Here's an example of one.

http://www.diychatroom.com/f49/gulf-island-building-34958/index157/

Post #2347 on page 157.

Barb


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

I've seen them in catalogs etc., but not in person. 
I guess I'm just blond and don't understand, but could someone explain the purpose to me. 
Downspouts will direct the water away from your home. If you have a rain barrel or something I guess chains might look better, otherwise the chains will just dump it straight down on the ground next to your foundation. 
What is the point?


----------



## Windows (Feb 22, 2010)

I think the chains are only part of the equation - you need another conveyance on the ground to get the water away from the structure.


----------



## steveel (Sep 10, 2010)

I saw some frequently on a clinic in Montana. In an ordinary rain, they were really wonderful. The water flowed and gently dripped in an ever changing pattern... it was a real eye grabber in a nice way. 

HOWEVER.... they were on some large overhangs with a nice grade away from the founation. As another poster said, in windy rain, there's no telling where the water gets whipped off the chains on its way to the ground. If the wind is at the building, then the splashzone was much closer to the foundation. I might think about them on the corner of a porch overhang (where I might get to enjoy watching them) but I wouldn't want them close to my basement wall unless there was a nice grade with a bit of clay in the soil or something similar


----------



## no1hustler (Aug 11, 2010)

The water actually follows the chains, it doesn't just drop off unless their is a huge downpour.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

I have seen chains that go into a large flowerpot, like a holding tank.
Never seen them in the rain.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

The ones I saw were always on a large overhang and usually had the bottom anchored into a giant concrete tube buried in the ground filled with drainage rock.

If your gutters are flush to the house and you are considering this ... I would consider something else.


----------



## ElectricianJeff (Aug 23, 2007)

CoconutPete said:


> If your gutters are flush to the house and you are considering this ... I would consider something else.


 
Not really considering this but was just curious as to what purpose the chains served other than asthetics.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I think how well they work depends upon their design too


----------



## steveel (Sep 10, 2010)

ElectricianJeff said:


> Not really considering this but was just curious as to what purpose the chains served other than asthetics.


on the place I saw 'em used, none. That said, I really enjoyed them.


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

_



Not really considering this but was just curious as to what purpose the chains served other than asthetics.

Click to expand...

_ 
_I suppose they are pretty easy to keep clog-free. _


----------

